# Fort FAQ - Work In Progress



## Disney Campers

Fort Wilderness Contact: 

4510 N. Ft. Wilderness Trail 
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-1000. 
Phone is: 407-824-2900;
Fax is: 407-824-3508

Fort Wilderness Map

Fort Wilderness Map - PDF

Popular DIScussion Threads



Electric Cart rules (Golf Carts and other forms of transportation)

Identifying your DIS board friends at the Fort

Fort Picture of the day Thread

Fort Rental Items - Carts, Boats etc.

Electric Cart parking

Pictures from Trails End Porch

Mickey Light Post directions

Fishing at the Fort

Boat Transportation

Mickey's Back Yard BBQ

Animal Sightings at the Fort

4th of July Parade photos

Drive or take the Bus?

Favorite things to do at the Fort

Segway Tours at the Fort

Camping during Hurricane Season

Campfires allowed at your campsite?

Post a Picture of your Campsite

Packing List for Campers

Camping Recipe Thread


----------



## Disney Campers

Fort Wilderness Loops 101

OVER THE COURSE OF THIS YEAR and THROUGH APRIL 2009, the Fort is going through a rennovation. ALL LOOPS WILL HAVE CABLE and the categories of Loops are reshuffling:

Once the rennovations are complete, the new loop designations will be as follows:

PARTIAL - Water, Electric, Cable, designated for tents, popups, van campers, large sand pad will remain, no Pets
PREFERRED - Water, Electric, Sewer, Cable, designated for all levels of campers, sand pad will remain, no Pets
PREFERRED PET - Water, Electric, Sewer, Cable, designated for all levels of campers, sand pad will remain, Pets are allowed with a $5 per night extra fee
PREMIUM - Water, Electric, Sewer, Cable, all levels of campers are allowed, remodeled for the bigger rigs, the Sand Pad will be elimated and the level driveway will be wider and longer. No way to put a stake in the ground. Updated picnic tables and grills.
PREMIUM PET - Water, Electric, Sewer, Cable, all levels of campers are allowed, remodeled for the bigger rigs, the Sand Pad will be elimated and the level driveway will be wider and longer. No way to put a stake in the ground. Updated picnic tables and grills. Pets are allowed with a $5 per night extra fee.

Loop 100 - Preferred
Loop 200 - Preferred
Loop 300 - Preferred Pet
Loop 400 - Premium
Loop 500 - Premium Pet
Loop 600 - Premium
Loop 700 - Premium Pet
Loop 800 - Premium Pet
Loop 900 - Premium Pet
Loop 1000 - Premium
Loop 1100 - Premium
Loop 1200 - Premium Pet
Loop 1300 - Premium Pet
Loop 1400 - Premium
Loop 1500 - Partial
Loop 1600 - Preferred Pet
Loop 1700 - Preferred
Loop 1800 - Preferred Pet
Loop 1900 - Preferred
Loop 2000 - Partial

Tents are allowed on any level of site, partial, preferred, premium but the Preferred sites tend to have a smaller sand area and a larger driveway to accomodate RVs and campers. The Premium sites will have NO SAND AREA AT ALL.

THE INFORMATION BELOW IS HOW THE LOOPS CURRENTLY ARE BUT WILL BE GOING THROUGH CHANGES OVER THE COURSE OF THE YEAR. Refer to the upgrade schedule in this FAQ to determine if the loop you want will be affected/completed during your stay.

Loop 100 through 800 and Loop 1400 are Preferred Full Hookup Loops. They include electric, water, sewer, and cable (internet is available at an extra cost through a cable modem checked out from the front desk). Of these preferred loops, 300, 700, and 800 are Pet Loops.

Loop 900 through 1300 and Loop 1600 through 1900 are Regular Full Hookup Loops. They include electric, water, and sewer. Of these loops, 1600 through 1900 are Pet Loops

Loop 1500 and 2000 are partial hookup loops. They include electric and water.

There is no such thing as a preferred partial hookup. There is no such thing as a partial hookup pet loop.

Tents are allowed on any level of site, partial, full, preferred, but the full and preferred tend to have a smaller sand area and a larger driveway to accomodate RVs and campers.

Supposedly, only popups, tiny campers, and tents are allowed on partial loops, but I have seen all sizes of rigs on the partial loops. A large rig would not be happy on a partial for very long due to driveway size and no sewer.​
===================================================

What can we put on our site??

The official policy , which we just got re-explained to us at 315pm today is one camping unit (trailer,popup,mh,5thwheel,tent) per site PLUS one tent (on SAND only) plus an awning/dining cover attached or directly against the main camping unit, plus ONE (usually your tow vehicle or frog) vehicle (and as many bikes,scooters,pairs of crutches, golfcarts or surfboards that you want as long as they are not blocking the loop road , other's sites, infringing other's spaces or in the fire zones (any area other than the pad or the sand) OR two tents (plus the one vehicle and as many surfboards, scooters, etc ) with the exception of the specified Group Tenting location. (end quote of the nice (cough) security truck guy)
.​
==========================================================

Where can I park a golf cart??

There is golf cart parking:

On the driveway at your site
Near the marina
Near Trails End and the Hoop de Doo
Near the Meadows Recreation Area and Campfire/Movie
Near the Outpost Bus Stop
Near the Settlement Bus Stop

There are plug-ins for charging the golf cart at the parking near Trails End and near the marina.

There are NO plug-ins at the parking near Outpost and Settlement bus stop

Unknown if there are plug-ins at the parking near the the Meadows Recreation Area/Campfire/Movie​
============================================================
WDW Propane Costs

Thought I would post this here and this info is current as of today. Ran one LP tank basically dry in 70 deg weather yesterday and as we all know you always have some residual propane leftover and the new OPD IIRC is supposed to limit you to filling the tank to 80 to 85% capacity. Thus for a 30lb tank it should only hold around 25lb of propane and there is probably a lb or two that you will never get out thru an LP regulator. Thus an empty 30 lb tank should take around 23 or even max of 25lb of propane. I checked at the Meadows and they charge 70 cents/lb so an empty 30 lb tank should run around $18. However, when I picked up my tank I found out that actually they charge a flat rate based on the tank size, $14 for a 20lb and $21 for a 30lb. I talked to a manager and explained that this was fine, but folks should not be told that the cost is 70 cents/lb, but is a flat rate regardless of how much propane is needed. I went to CW to check out their prices and can't remember what a 20lb tank ran, but a 30lb was again a flat rate of $26 so even at $21 at the Meadows it's a better deal and saves you 20 miles of fuel/gas to go to/from CW. The manager even only charged me for a 20lb tank even after I objected. I had no problem with the price since my tank was actually empty, I just wanted to advise him of the issue as I saw it​============================================================
Camp Fire Program:


The Fort Wilderness campfire program happens year round in the "theater under the stars" located in the Meadows recreation area. It is free of charge.
The program consists of a sing along with a very talented Disney cast members leading the fun. After a brief introduction, our friends Chip and Dale will make their way through the crowd for pictures, autographs and general harassment of the guests. The sing along starts at 8 during the summer followed by a movie (the list is always posted at the top of the thread list) at approximately 8:40. During the winter (after daylight savings time ends, this year on Nov 4th) the sing along starts at 7 and the movie around 7:40.

There are 2 fire pits that are lit just before the sing along begins. These are for roasting marshmallows, hot dogs and whatever else you may wish to roast.

You can bring your own snacks and drinks with you or purchase what you need. 
popcorn, candy, drinks and S'more kits are available at the chuckwagon, individual wooden roasting sticks are available. 

Wooden benches are provided along with bleachers at the back of the theater. A blanket or cushion is always a good idea. The area is covered in pea gravel to prevent it from being muddy. 

The restrooms are about a 100 ft walk behind the chuckwagon, the comfort station at the 1400 loop is utilized.

Be ready to clap, sing and participate (like so many other Disney activities) 

Please make sure and say "Howdy" to the cast members and tell them you are a Dis'er​
===================================================

Smoking Allowed at the Fort?

Official Response From the Walt Disney World Executive Offices:
"While smoking is not permitted inside cabins at Disney's Fort Wilderness
Resort & Campground, smoking is allowed on cabin porches, at campsites, 
and in the designated outdoor smoking locations throughout the 
resort."​
====================================================

Grocery's Stores & other Shopping Near the Fort

Publix
Regency Village Shopping Center (Store #00812)  
8145 Vineland Ave
Orlando, FL 32821-6847
Main: (407) 238-9924
Fax: (407) 238-4650

Publix
Xentury City Center (Store #00570)  
2925 International Dr
Kissimmee, FL 34746-4407
Main: (407) 397-1171
Fax: (407) 396-2824

Publix
Poinciana Place (Store #00351)  
2915 Vineland Rd
Kissimmee, FL 34746-5505
Main: (407) 396-7525
Fax: (407) 396-5423
Liquor Store: (407) 396-7221

Wal-Mart Supercenter Store #5420
3250 Vineland Road
Kissimmee, FL 34746
(407) 397-1125

Wal-Mart Supercenter Store #4332
8990 Turkey Lake Road
Orlando, FL 32819
(407) 351-2229

Camping World of 
Kissimmee, FL 
5175 W Hwy. 192
Kissimmee, FL  34746  
800-327-9153 
407-396-2600​
=====================================================

Other Fort Wilderness Informational Websites

Tim5055 - Natasha's Camping Site

Jeff Spencer's Fort Wilderness site 

DisneyCampers Site


----------



## Disney Campers

Right Click and Save the following picture to display at your campsite and on your golfcart. 




Use any PAINT or PHOTO EDITING program to add your name to it like this:


----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## Shan-man

I just wanted to post that I talked with a CM at CRO yesterday and she said their new map shows that 1600-1900 will remain Full-Hookup loops, even after the upgrades are done, so there will be 4 levels of sites: Premium, Preferred, Full, and partial (oh, and Cabin and Group too, I guess!).


----------



## LarryJ

In the last several months there have been several requests and post repair reports on using RV Mobile Repair type services at FW so I picked out the three I'm aware of and have posted them here for possible inclusion into the main FAQ portion of this thread at which time this post can be deleted so as to keep the FAQ concise.  I left what they fixed in along with the mo/yr of the post along with the DIS member making the post so folks would get an idea of what was worked on.

Nov 2008:


the5coops said:


> The front does have a list.  We had a guy come out and he was great, even took a check!  We had him fix our A/C and tail light which were the main problems and a leak in the outside sink.  The temps were to get in the 30's the day he was there so he checked out the furnace too.  The company is Master RV Mobile Service.  Their phone is 407-348-0862.  Good luck.
> Shelley



Nov 2008:


rapriebe said:


> Well, we just got our furnace fixed and I HIGHLY recommend Master RV Mobile Service (407-348-0862).  The guy that came out was great and definitely knew RVs inside and out.  The price was very reasonable and I would use him again.



Jan 2009:


Tricializ said:


> So, we pulled into the fort at 7:30 last night.  We are in loop 831 (one of the new premium sites).  I can't believe how much easier it is to get in and out with the motorhome.  And much more spacious.  Anyway, the one mobile RV place recommended on here must be busy because they never called us back.  And the one that Disney recommended had called us back and was very nice, but unable to fix our problem.  He was very helpful on the phone though.  So, I start searching online to find maybe someone that could come out.  (the issue was that our brand new toilet wouldn't empty.  It is an electric pump type and would fill with water, but not empty which made for a lovely 1450 mile trip).  Ugh.  Anyway, to make a long story endless....I found protech RV service online and Ed (who is Pro-tech) couldn't have been nicer.  He called right back and said he could be out first thing in the morning.  He was prompt and worked on this toilet for a few hours.  Was on the phone with the manufacturer, dealing with circuit boards etc.  Turns out that our installing dealer didn't wire it right and obviously never tested it.  So, now it is fixed, it was more reasonable than getting it done at home and we have a working toilet!!!!  So, if anyone needs mobile RV service, I highly recommend Ed at protech.
> His number is (860) 803-2359
> Tricia



BTW when I was picking up my EMS system at Camping Connection on 192W (407-397-2267) they mentioned they also ran an RV mobile repair service to WDW, but I didn't use them and only throw their name/number out at another potential resource for mobile RV repair service.


----------



## BradyBz12

Since golf cart questions come up just about every day, I figured I'd consolidate some info. in one thread.  Feel free to add on or (since some info here is from older posts) let me know if any info is incorrect and I'll update accordingly.

*OFFICIAL FORT WILDERNESS CART RULES HERE*
*NOTE*: These rules were given out as of 12/16/09 and the handout is dated 5/29/09.

An excerpt from the same handout pertaining to the *TYPES OF CARTS ALLOWED*...

*Private Cart Operation*



> Private carts approved for use in FW
> 
> - Must be golf style carts with maximum speed not to exceed 20 MPH
> - Must have seating capacity for all passengers on board cart.
> - Passengers are not permitted to stand while the cart is in motion
> - Must be equipped with head and tail lights to operate after dusk
> - Please obey all posted traffic signs, rules, regulations, safety precautions and operational usage grid printed on the back.
> 
> NOT PERMITTED - Off road, ATV, Utility or Construction-type carts.
> Golf cart privileges at FW may be revoked from those not abiding by the above rules.
> All drivers must follow the cart safety precautions.
> Large, noisy, or utility type vehicles are not allowed. Must be a golf cart style cart only.



*UPDATE*: As of 1/08 leashed pets *are* now allowed on golf carts except in the following areas:
Marina
Settlement area
Pools
Comfort Stations
...and other areas posted "no pets"

----------------

*OFF-SITE RENTALS*

*10/07/09 UPDATE:*
*BAD NEWS folks.  Word has come today from Shawn at Golf Cart Enterprises that Disney will no longer be allowing them to deliver carts to the overflow lot.  They are trying to work something out with Disney but it isn't looking good.  GCE does have trailers available for rent to go pick up your cart yourself and I will post more info here on that once I have it.  As of December'09 Kenny/Tee Time IS still able to deliver carts.  I don't know if any other off-site rental companies have been effected.*

These 2 companies have been used/recommended on this board:
 - Tee Time Golf Cart Rental
 - Golf Cart Enterprises

*****

*Tee Time Golf Cart Rental (Kenny)*
407.276.0809
(no website)
email:ttimegolfcarts@aol.com

*Costs* for 4 person carts (as reported by DISers in early 2009, call for current pricing)
approx. $224-$240/7 days  (as reported here - call for current pricing)
$300/10 days
$470.80/month-31 days  (as reported here 6/19/09 - call for current pricing)

Prices include delivery (6am - 9pm), taxes, plastic rolldown rain shield, head & tail lights, and a windshield.

30% cancellation fee within 2 weeks of scheduled delivery.

4 person carts only.

*Reviews of Tee Time:*
04/02/09
04/30/09
08/23/09

*CALL FOR CURRENT TERMS/PRICING*

*****

*Golf Cart Enterprises (Mike)*
407.656.0995
www.golfcartenterprises.com

*Costs - updated 5/13/09*
Rates (incl. special 20% discount when you mention you found them on DISboards):
4 Person cart = $244.95/7 days 
6 Person cart = $330.15/7 days
4 Person cart = $415.35/month-31 days  (as reported here 6/19/09 - call for current pricing)

Includes tax, delivery and pickup-up. No extra charge for weekend delivery.

Per post from Mike in May'09 





> Call us if you would like to reserve a cart. We don't charge your card until 48 hours before delivery and if you need to cancel we just ask that you give us at least 72 hours notice. Delivery and pick-up times are 9am to 4pm, 7-days a week. Most of our carts have long tops that cover the backseat passengers also. Thanks, Mike 407 656-0995.



*CALL FOR CURRENT TERMS/PRICING*

*Reviews of Golf Cart Enterprises:*
Mar'09
Sep'09

----------------

*OTHER GENERAL GOLF CART FAQs & NOTES:* 
• both off-site rental companies noted above deliver to the FW overflow lot

• off-site rental carts are considered "personal" carts and must have the same equipment as the rental carts, incl. windshield, front and rear lights

• you do not need to notify FW that you will be bringing your own golf cart or renting one off-site

• there is golf cart parking which can be used by any golf cart (personal, Disney and off-site rentals):
  -  trading posts
  -  Trails End/Hoop Dee Do
  -  near campfire/movie (closest area too Meadows pool)
  -  marina
  -  outpost bus stop

Photos of some parking areas HERE

• there are a limited number of recharging stations (plugs) in the golf cart parking areas at the Outpost and Settlement/Marina

• all cabins/campsites have their own accessible plug to recharge your cart

• you cannot drive golf carts on any roads outside of FW or on the road/path to WL

• 4 seater carts are large enough to hold 4 adults comfortably, but it is possible to squeeze in extras - particularly smaller kids - depending on size. Capacity limits are not posted/enforced.  6 seater carts are available through Golf Cart Enterprises (see above)


----------



## des1954

LarryJ said:


> BTW when I was picking up my EMS system at Camping Connection on 192W (407-397-2267) they mentioned they also ran an RV mobile repair service to WDW, but I didn't use them and only throw their name/number out at another potential resource for mobile RV repair service.


 
I used Camping Connection in 2002 for an A/C problem. Not only were they prompt, they were reasonably priced, and noted that our problem was one of a Dutch Star engineering problem - not enough return vents. They suggested what they thought should be done, and when we checked with Newmar the following week, they agreed & repaired the problem under warranty. Newmar also reimbursed us for the trip charge from Camping Connection. We also had a problem with the hydraulic jacks two weeks later that Camping Connection repaired, called Newmar for an authorization number, and we paid nothing. Now like I said, that was in 2002, but I noticed on 7/18 they were still in business when we drove past their location.


----------



## des1954

None of us anticipates needing veterinary care for our fur-babies while we are vacationing at FtW. But....it can happen. Therefore, I am glad to share this information just in case my fellow Fort Fiends are in need of vet care while at the Fort.

I have used this vet, and found them to be extremely good...

*Sand Lake Animal Clinic*
8932 S. Apopka-Vineland Rd
Tel no: 407-876-4461
This is about 8 miles from FtW.

I have not used this (thank goodness) but they are recommended by Sand Lake Animal Clinic.....
*24 hour emergency vet care:*
Veterinary Emergency Clinic of Central Florida
2080 Principal Row Orlando, FL 32837
(407) 438-4449
This is about 23 miles from of FtW.

I suggest that you keep this info handy & print out maps from FtW to these locations. Hopefully, you won't need it, but in an emergency it's a good idea to have this information at hand.


----------



## erwin.zeez

must respect all the rules and regulation


----------



## rapriebe

Since the question of which loops are which category seems to come up alot, I thought I would post this final updated list in the FAQ section.


Loop 100 - Preferred
Loop 200 - Preferred
Loop 300 - Preferred (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 400 - Premium (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 500 - Premium (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 600 - Premium (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 700 - Premium (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 800 - Premium (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 900 - Premium (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 1000 - Premium
Loop 1100 - Premium
Loop 1200 - Premium
Loop 1300 - Premium
Loop 1400 - Premium
Loop 1500 - Partial
Loop 1600 - Full (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 1700 - Full (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 1800 - Full (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 1900 - Full (Pet friendly loop)
Loop 2000 - Partial


----------



## ultimatehomerun

We needed a mobile repair service because one of our slides would not go out. From Disney's Outpost list we called Frank's Mobile RV.  They were very prompt and knew their stuff.  Our problem was fixed!  If in need, call Frank's Mobile RV at 407-922-7302. franksmobilerv.com




LarryJ said:


> In the last several months there have been several requests and post repair reports on using RV Mobile Repair type services at FW so I picked out the three I'm aware of and have posted them here for possible inclusion into the main FAQ portion of this thread at which time this post can be deleted so as to keep the FAQ concise.  I left what they fixed in along with the mo/yr of the post along with the DIS member making the post so folks would get an idea of what was worked on.
> 
> Nov 2008:
> 
> 
> Nov 2008:
> 
> 
> Jan 2009:
> 
> 
> BTW when I was picking up my EMS system at Camping Connection on 192W (407-397-2267) they mentioned they also ran an RV mobile repair service to WDW, but I didn't use them and only throw their name/number out at another potential resource for mobile RV repair service.


----------



## bradisgoofy

ultimatehomerun said:


> We needed a mobile repair service because one of our slides would not go out. From Disney's Outpost list we called Frank's Mobile RV.  They were very prompt and knew their stuff.  Our problem was fixed!  If in need, call Frank's Mobile RV at 407-922-7302. franksmobilerv.com


I just used Frank for our recent (5/10) trip. He and his wife were very professional, they diagnosed the problem (stripped slideout motor drive), ordered the part and took a check for the work. It wasn't cheap, but then again we didn't except it to be. I would use them again if needed.


----------



## jenjen212

Do you know anything about the Haunted Carriage Rides at the Fort? (formerly known as Hay Rides)

If so, can you include it in the top of your post with the lists of the other common activities at FW?

I know that they used to do this. Not sure if they still do. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Robert6401

Deleted


----------



## KristinU




----------

